

BankSimple invites first customers; rebrands itself as Simple - Q6T46nT668w6i3m
https://www.simple.com

======
pak
Heh, they must have smelled the current anti-bank sentiment (switch day, etc.)
and decided to brand themselves as non-bank as possible.

 _"Are we a bank?_

 _No."_

I wonder how much the domain cost?

~~~
ericmoritz
They might just succeed by being at the right place and the right time.

Though... that didn't bode well for Diaspora; that said, I am more optimistic
about Simple.com than I am about Diaspora.

